# Pics of your dog with a ribbon



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

I need a picture of a Lab in a frontal sitting position with a ribbon sitting high on his/her neck. So please post them. Thanks 

Sorry bout the pickiness but it's gotta be a lab, doesn't matter what color dog or ribbon.


----------



## TXPride (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll play: this is my pup Oakley, with his first ribbon. (sorry, kinda blurry)

What are you requesting the picture for?


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's my silver (LOL... she's not a Lab, she's a Chesapeake)


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

I'm having a friend make me a wallet and need a pic to give him something to use for a pic.


----------



## rjrogers (Apr 20, 2012)

Hope this helps


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

I bit


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

I can probably edit out the person.


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Megan


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

One from mom and one from a son with an Evil stepfather


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

TTF CRAIGHORN KIFFIN TRAD JH

Irishwhistler


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

windwalkers swan song said:


> View attachment 21365
> View attachment 21366
> One from mom and one from a son with an Evil stepfather


And another son & owner!!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Rusty with blue ribbon.


----------



## PATG (Dec 4, 2013)

rjrogers said:


> View attachment 21355
> 
> Hope this helps


love this 1


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Do we also get a wallet if you choose our photo??!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Not a Blue but probably the most meaningful ribbon to date for me..


----------



## PATG (Dec 4, 2013)

Todd Caswell said:


> Not a Blue but probably the most meaningful ribbon to date for me..
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Awesome


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's Roxi


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

runnindawgz said:


> Do we also get a wallet if you choose our photo??!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 21369


Haha how about I post the pic of the finished product and see if anybody is interested.


----------



## JKC (Jan 3, 2015)

rjrogers said:


> View attachment 21355
> 
> Hope this helps


That's a good looking dog right there.


----------



## bowhunter123 (Jul 2, 2012)

Our first ribbon, with my first hunting dog


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Our ribbon! 
(there are some really nice pictures in this thread! Congrats all!)


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Im sure some of you are sayin,"Gooser cant foller directions"


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

It's hard to beat a blue!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Oh what the He!!! I IS BORED!


----------



## Duckdog (Jan 3, 2003)

Of Course Link thinks everything is a prize...


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

here is mia


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

here is Dixie my old pal


----------



## Brandi Weinman (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is Max


----------



## wilhitr (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll be picking up a female pup from Haynes March 1st out of Kiffin X Tara. This will be my second from Haynes, i have a 4 year old male out of Sweep that is an exceptional duck dog in every way.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey if this is going to turn into a pic. post I must ad












PS WHAT A STUD none much better dad and grandpa to this bunch ;-)


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

windwalkers swan song said:


> View attachment 21386
> View attachment 21387
> View attachment 21390
> Hey if this is going to turn into a pic. post I must ad
> ...


Nice pics Neil, good looking pups you got there


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you one actually blows a short reed goose and the one in the avatar actually runs the transmitter on a Pro 500 G3 believe it or not


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

One for me.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's mine. Father and son both placed in the same stake.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

That's awesome Sonia, how bout a pic of that little girl maybe, Neil


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Neil - I'll see if I can get her to sit still long enough.


----------



## dcoffeytyme (Oct 15, 2010)

South Forks Irish Cream "Bailey"


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Hannah


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> View attachment 21374
> 
> 
> It's hard to beat a blue!


Junie B. Jones! Junie B. Jones! Junie B. Jones!

Charles, I think it's awesome that you're using your work ID Badge photo as your avatar.

Chris


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Junie B. Jones! Junie B. Jones! Junie B. Jones!
> 
> Charles, I think it's awesome that you're using your work ID Badge photo as your avatar.
> 
> Chris


I thought that was mandatory like using your real name as your username.


----------



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

My best friend and partner in crime, Axel!


----------



## Bonnette13 (Jun 26, 2014)

*Bonnette's King Mickey*

This is Bonnette's King Mickey. Named after the great Mickey Mantle. The other pic is something I wanted to add to show he is not all business. He likes to play as well!


----------



## somewhereinhouston (Sep 15, 2014)

Here is a picture. Not sure how to rotate it here


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Calypso So Full of it, Sofi


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Abbie with her first two seasoned ribbons at 12 months old.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

ERIK THE RED, MH


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

This was our ribbon from my very first field trial (and her's too). No ribbon means as much to me as that one


----------

